# Men tend to be more narcissistic than women



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, I believe it.

But a truly narcissistic woman can be just as detrimental to your life as a narcissistic man.

We all have narcissistic tendencies within us, but I believe the way women are socialized helps counteract this internal battle more so than it does for men. However, it also promotes insecurity and people-pleasing behaviors for ladies, so there's that, too.

People suck and you gotta watch out ^_^ that's all that matters


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Since I'm bored and being a keyboard hero sitting @ home on a Sunday night, I'll work my brain a little and go against the statement as usual being the rebel that I am.

During mate selection, women are clearly the more selfish and here is why.

*What majority of women look for in a man.
*


Bread winner > Security.
Confident > Security.
Smart > Security. (smart = bread winning trait)
Status > Security.
Power > Security.
Social Status > Security.
Leadership Qualities > Security.
Masculine > Security. (feel more protected when with him)
Big/Tall > Security. (trait of masculinity, makes her feel more protected)
Lower/Deeper voice > Security (commanding tone, trait of masculinity)



Handsome/Attractive/Good Looking > Sexual desire + Entertainment Value. (Sex is entertaining)
Humorous > Entertainment Value.
Spontaneous > Entertainment Value.
Fun > Entertainment Value.
Exciting > Entertainment Value.
Stuff in common > Entertainment Value.
Understanding > Security and Entertainment Value (understanding what you want)



Somewhat Rebellious > No point having your cool guy being someone else's puppet right?
Listens to her > No point taming a leader if he never listens to you right?


*What men look for in a woman.
*
[*]Loyalty.
[*]Honesty.
[*]Attractive/good looking.
[*]Healthy, not anorexic or fat.
[*]Smart enough to understand what he has to say.
[*]Willing to help him with domestic duties.

*Conclusion.*

Looking at this generalization validated by most of society, we can see that women are in fact more selfish than men but are much better at pretending not to be.


*Other Points.
*
Of course there are plenty of narcissistic men, IMO these men can be split into 2 kinds.

Type 1. These are the men who tries to fulfill everything on that wishlist above and thus most of his time is focused on achievements and improving himself, can't blame him since society + many women expect men to be capable to the point of almost super hero like.

Type 2. These are the men who are really just narcissistic, the ones who actually get some achievements out of his life at least has his achievements to stand behind while the useless narcissistic users who can't do shit but live on tax payer's money or parents/friends/gf's $$ simply will never get any respect. 

If you are unfortunate enough to have met a type 2 then don't assume that most men are type 2s but rather, blame it on your shitty luck


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

@_ENTJudgement_, I think that you are making a lot of (negative) very stereotypical assumptions of what women look for in a man and a lot of (positive) idealistic assumptions in regards to what men look for. This renders a pretty imbalanced picture.


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

Swede said:


> @_ENTJudgement_, I think that you are making a lot of (negative) very stereotypical assumptions of what women look for in a man and a lot of (positive) idealistic assumptions in regards to what men look for. This renders a pretty imbalanced picture.


Yeah, really. I know a lot of men who have very few positive-idealistic desires when it comes to women. 

Beside that, all the things ENTJudgement listed for women as "security" - the desire for security isn't really a trait of narcissism, as well as I'm aware. Especially when you consider that plenty of those "security" desires would not simply be *personal* security, but security for one's potential future (or actual already existing) offspring. 

Otherwise, it's just a list of a load of broad stereotypes, *some* of which may apply to *some* women but very few women would exhibit all of these (or, if they *were* looking for some of them, there are often more complex reasons than stated in ENFJ's post).


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

@_ENTJudgement_ has a really unhealthy view of women, and no concept of what narcissism is in terms of psychological study or pathology.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Somniorum said:


> Beside that, all the things ENTJudgement listed for women as "security" - the desire for security isn't really a trait of narcissism, as well as I'm aware. Especially when you consider that plenty of those "security" desires would not simply be *personal* security, but security for one's potential future (or actual already existing) offspring.


Yeah, some of us would even call the desire for 'security' in a relationship 'common sense'. lol


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Swede said:


> Yeah, some of us would even call the desire for 'security' in a relationship 'common sense'. lol


I think both men and women look for security in relationships, so it's kind of a moot point.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

conscius said:


> My first reaction was that this was a sexist statement. But the statement is based on a study so I guess it's not sexist. [sarcasm]
> 
> Men tend to be more narcissistic than women, study finds -- ScienceDaily


I don't even really have to read the study to know this is true; narcissistic and even antisocial qualities are desirable among men. Getting in physical confrontations, acting overly confident in one's self are some things off the top of my head that I can see a lot of guys doing because it's, "manly".
I don't think this is something to be taken personally, Conscious.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

ENTJudgement said:


> If you are unfortunate enough to have met a type 2 then don't assume that most men are type 2s but rather, blame it on your shitty luck


so we shouldn't assume things about men, but you're allowed to assert your own assumptions about women based on what i'm guessing is _your_ shitty luck?


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

mhysa said:


> so we shouldn't assume things about men, but you're allowed to assert your own assumptions about women based on what i'm guessing is _your_ shitty luck?


'Luck' probably has little to do with it. I'd say attitude is a better guess.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm not sure If I can agree that men will more likely to be narccisists, I think women are misdiganosed with histrionic or others who are actually just narcissists. I understand it falls under the same umbrella though. 

One thing I DO know with confidence, is that ALL narcissists ( male or female ) are sexist towards women. In particular, it's heterosexual women who get the shit end of the stick. 

I always knew this internally and the experts are saying such is the case as well, though, because of my exposure to narcisstic families predominately made up of women- I see what they are like behind closed doors, they have the worst penis envy, want to be men, and hate women and put them down all the time. 

Narcissistic Men Direct Their Rage at Women - Mental Health Center: Medical Information on Mental Illness

Narcissistic heterosexual men target their hostility primarily at heterosexual women, the objects of their desires, study finds -- ScienceDaily


^ if they are gay women I noticed they were mostly left alone, but any other hetero woman that had any kind of strength or power, be that sexual, intellectual, financial, relationships with people... their jealous egos could not take it. (I'm talking about the narcissistic women I know)


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

ENTJudgement said:


> Since I'm bored and being a keyboard hero sitting @ home on a Sunday night, I'll work my brain a little and go against the statement as usual being the rebel that I am.
> 
> During mate selection, women are clearly the more selfish and here is why.
> 
> ...


The men I've come across must have been outliers? 

50% men I've encountered have pretty and "nice" gals after them but they are absolutely enamored by bitches, complexity, excitement, and ambitious women with higher status jobs. Whether these women are moral is an afterthought. If the female is attractive enough and has a station in life flattering to his self-image, he'll simply hope for the best. 

In fact, he'll falsely project traits of nurturing and capacity for loyalty onto her simply because human beings like to bend and smudge reality to be in line with their carnal desires. 

Women engage in the exact same projection with morally substandard men who also happen to be attractive and high-status. 

Don't pretend men are so simple or that attraction to dark triad traits is a male/female thing. It is absolutely something ingrained in humanity as a whole. 

That said, I believe men and women have NPD is similar rates but women are diagnosed less often. Halo effect. Women are perceived as more nurturing than men, even when they're not.

I believe that true NPD is caused by a mixture having a narcissistic main caregiver (who engages in enmeshment and insanity-making), traumatic birth/infancy, and genetic predisposition. I've met a few people with full-blown NPD or traits of psychopathy, each one had significant oxygen dep. at birth. Possibly a coincidence, possible not. I've seen it too often to not find it compelling. 

I agree with Ochberg:

“I believe the building blocks of psychopathy are largely inherited,” he says, “and by 5 or 6 you either put together a normal conscience, a superego, or you don’t.” 

"Researchers also know that kids who were exposed to toxins in the womb or experienced difficult births that deprived them of oxygen or involved head trauma are at greater risk of behavior problems. A possible role of these experiences in the development of psychopathy is unclear. "

“My opinion is the die was probably cast by age 6 for psychopathy through no fault of his parents,” Ochberg says. “They seem, from what I was able to learn, perfectly capable of raising a normal child.” 

Destined as a psychopath? Experts seek clues - Health - Mental health | NBC News


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't mind playing the bad guy when encouraging people to put things more bluntly and getting the the point.

It seems that all the replies were as I expected,

"Stereotyping"
"Generalization"
"Negativity towards the opposite sex"

Isn't this entire post based on generalizations and stereotyping? I mean if we don't generalize or stereotype then no conclusions can possibly be made due to outliers. i.e 99 men or women = narcissistic and 1 was not, therefore, we cannot draw any conclusions due to the single outlier.

Pretty sure I made it clear that I was stereotyping and generalizing but kind of sick of seeing that whenever anyone tries to make a point due to what is seen around him/her, theres always a group of people who copy and pastes the exact same thing about not generalizing and stereotyping. 

Yes everyone knows that not EVERYONE in the world is the same and thus, assumptions are made in order to bring the underlying concepts out.

WHY are many women more picky than men in mate selection in terms of what the guy can do for her?
Women emphasize personality, what the guy can do and how he makes her feel which is more than the average guy who just goes after what his eyes sees. 

Why is this stereotype the way it is? 

Because guys are more visual, why are guys more visual?

Because most guys aren't calculating in their heads what the woman can do for him or how she can make him feel but rather, if he likes her or not based on more visual queues which is mainly only scouting for health, its like if a girl is healthy then shes pretty much good. *Again not all guys are the same but this is the generalization/stereotype.* (Sick of seeing this copy and pasted over and over again yet?)

WHY is it that society expect men to be the stronger gender of the 2 both physically and mentally?

*This I believe is the core issue of inequality between genders.

To fix inequality ALL thats needed to be done is to have both genders expect the SAME from the other, I struggle to understand why people cannot see this fact. If genders expect different things from each other then how can there be equality? It does not equate.

*I.E a very common stereotype in historical times thats slowly being abolished.

A long time ago, for some reason (or according to the bible) men were expected to lead and support the family while women did the house hold chores and supported her man. You can insert whatever theory you want but fact is, that was the trend historically.

Moving on to the example and chain of events below;
Men expect women to do household chores while man goes out and earn the $. 
Later on, women realized that they had very little rights as opposed to men and when her man didn't treat her well, she was screwed so...
To protect the women, divorce came into effect and a law is added so that after marriage, both parties get an equal share upon separation and divorce.
Which in turn made women value high income providers over low income providers or no income providers.
Which in turn made men think many women are gold diggers or "girls only care about the man's income potential".

Now to observe what is starting to happen in the more recent years.

Many women are doing fine in income potential, a lot are doing better than their man and thus many women counted on themselves to earn the $$.

However, there are still a big subset of woman who are more historically/traditional that want to be housewives and liked things the way they were.

So now you've got the X amount of women who want to be like men and Y amount who want to be traditional.

And theres your first problem, you can't have both because that wouldn't be equality for men.

WHY are these stereotypes there? Did someone just one day wake up and decide to draw a stereotype out of thin air?

Stereotypes are usually drawn from some truths, X amount of people did event Y and thus a stereotype is drawn, if X amount of people did not commit event Y then a stereotype cannot be drawn. 

The question here is what the population of X amount equates to and how much population of X do you need before you can agree on a "trend"?


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

@ENTJudgement Right, and you handpicked all the negative stereotypes for women and not the ones for men lol... Also, you're inviting the chicken/egg debate. Stereotypes become self-fulfilling prophecies, so asserting that they're useful statements about reality isn't necessarily adequate (not to mention applying statements about the aggregate to individuals is a lazy and stupid thing to do).


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Yomiel said:


> @_ENTJudgement_ Right, and you handpicked all the negative stereotypes for women and not the ones for men lol... Also, you're inviting the chicken/egg debate. Stereotypes become self-fulfilling prophecies, so asserting that they're useful statements about reality isn't necessarily adequate (not to mention applying statements about the aggregate to individuals is a lazy and stupid thing to do).


So in a debate you help the other side? If the OP is debating against men then obviously to debate I have to take the side of men? 

Read the title, it says MEN tend to be more narcissistic than women, perhaps we should stay on topic here?

If you are arguing against the side of men then hand pick the negative stereotypes for men? I've also been pretty generous in stating many negative stereotypes of men since no one seems to understand what a debate is lol...

If this topic was supposed to convey the GENERAL psychology which contributes to narcissism as a whole then I would never have made a gender based point to begin with.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

read the title wrong


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

ENTJudgement said:


> Since I'm bored and being a keyboard hero sitting @ home on a Sunday night, I'll work my brain a little and go against the statement as usual being the rebel that I am.
> 
> During mate selection, women are clearly the more selfish and here is why.
> 
> ...


a lot of this stuff is not even used to diagnose narcissism. and that is definitely not every woman's cup of tea, I can't even say the majority.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

ENTJudgement said:


> So in a debate you help the other side? If the OP is debating against men then obviously to debate I have to take the side of men?
> 
> Read the title, it says MEN tend to be more narcissistic than women, perhaps we should stay on topic here?
> 
> ...


OP isn't debating against men.. he's mentioning a study that suggests that men show more narcissistic traits in the aggregate than women and starting a discussion based on it. I see nothing in the original post endorsing the position or making arguments that it should be applied to individuals or even men generally. That's the not the point though; you just grabbed a handful of negative stereotypes for one side and pretended that they were in some way useful, which they're not.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

ENTJudgement said:


> Since I'm bored and being a keyboard hero sitting @ home on a Sunday night, I'll work my brain a little and go against the statement as usual being the rebel that I am.
> 
> During mate selection, women are clearly the more selfish and here is why.
> 
> ...



Women are more selfish? let's see here. If you actually go to your own list (which you made horizontal vs vertical like for women) "what men look for in a woman" there is a lot more subcatergories that can go under it- loyalty and honesty and attractiveness and fat and even smart are all loaded terms and very subjective. I also noted you did not even list "loyalty" as something women want. It's generally not good to speak for individual women and their feelings and desires. There are women on this board telling you themselves it's not true or always true. Why can't you take them at face value about what they want or like?


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

@_ENTJudgement_ I'll personally poll for you, and none of this "the exception proves the rule crud" I'm a hetero female seeking male partner, so I count.

*What majority of women look for in a man.




Bread winner > Security. (no, though if I'm not able to work I might need it. It does not change a man's level of attractiveness or feelings of safety and security for me, I also don't want children)
Confident > Security. (Confident, nope, does not matter either, though authenticity of thoughts and feelings does, whether those are insecure feelings, whatever. I have been VERY moved by guys who were scared to approach me and I could feel them shaking and scared to approach me, because they were authentic about their feelings and did not hold back. I was more important than their fears, that could make me feel much more wanted and turned on than a confident guy that was not really into me!)
Smart > Security. (smart = bread winning trait) (Smart, I do need. This one DOES add to my feelings of safety, emotional intelligence means a lot too, I'm pretty smart, how else is he going to understand or relate to me?)
Status > Security. (not at all)
Power > Security. (not at all)
Social Status > Security. (definitely not at all)
Leadership Qualities > Security. (not required)
Masculine > Security. (feel more protected when with him) (emotionally protective and masculine, yes, but not overall or everywhere. this is is another loaded or subjective one) 
Big/Tall > Security. (trait of masculinity, makes her feel more protected) ( No, not for security. Some height though, I need eye contact and emotional bonding in general and during sex. Have you seen how guys screw? 
 If they are too short their face would just be all in my tits and I'd never be able to see them face to face, if they are not tall enough to hover over and look. There has to be some reasonable height here.) 
Lower/Deeper voice > Security (commanding tone, trait of masculinity) (Lol. attractive voice yes, much lower or deep, again, subjective, a tenor or alto just might do quite fine) 





Handsome/Attractive/Good Looking > Sexual desire + Entertainment Value. (Sex is entertaining) (yes, he needs to be hot and attractive and into me and sex- and that has nothing to do with "entertaining" me)
Humorous > Entertainment Value. (not into funny guys) 
Spontaneous > Entertainment Value. (don't care for this either) 
Fun > Entertainment Value. (subjective, and no) 
Exciting > Entertainment Value. (I like boring, actually) 
Stuff in common > Entertainment Value. (definitely do not need to have things in common!!!!) 
Understanding > Security and Entertainment Value (understanding what you want) (of course I want to have an understanding relationship, who does not?) 



*


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

DSM aggregates statistical inference of diagnosis of different disorders.Yes NPD and ASPD(psychopathy in the DSM) are more common amongst males than females.


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

I read that about 8 percent of men and 5 percent of women can be considered narcissists. It's interesting that some of the characteristics (like entitlement) are more common among men, while others (vanity in particular) are equally common among both sexes. 

I think there are problems with measuring male and female aggression and comparing them. Men are considered more aggressive because their aggression manifests in a more tangible and obvious sense, but there are definitely lots of evil women too, and they tend to hurt others without using physical force.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Let's see, in your post you said that you speculated that these two conditions are the same disorder, am I wrong?


Correct but your initial response to me pointed to biological sexes, rather than gender role spin which is something completely different. 

In gender roles, women are expected to internalize anger and shame, where for males, it's acceptable for them to externalize anger and shame. This doesn't mean that biological males can't internalize anger and shame and biological females, can't externalize anger and shame. Do you understand the distinction?


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

It's interesting how the Cluster B "gurus" on youtube typically divide their "crazy" partners' so-called disorders along gender lines as well.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Duo said:


> Correct but your initial response to me pointed to biological sexes, rather than gender role spin which is something completely different.
> 
> In gender roles, women are expected to internalize anger and shame, where for males, it's acceptable for them to externalize anger and shame. This doesn't mean that biological males can't internalize anger and shame and biological females, can't externalize anger and shame. Do you understand the distinction?


Ah I see now, my mistake. Sorry about that.

That is an interesting way to look at it, though I'm not sure where it is acceptable for males to externalize their anger, while it isn't for women...maybe in the army? Though I had assumed that it would be acceptable for women to externalize their anger in the army. What I do know is that it's very much looked down on for a man to externalize his anger in the general community ~ well perhaps not everywhere, but the parts of the Western and Eastern worlds that I have been to. It would be counter-cultural for a man (or anyone for that matter) to externalize his anger in China, for instance, as that would effect face. A man who does so in the Western world can be viewed as mentally juvenile. Actually, it seems rather common for men to internalize their anger.



ponpiri said:


> It's interesting how the Cluster B "gurus" on youtube typically divide their "crazy" partners' so-called disorders along gender lines as well.


I've never really liked the Cluster B category. The disorders it covers are too diverse for a single category, and thus makes me question the validity of the other "Clusters".

I don't think we'll ever really escape from people wanting to divide personality disorders by gender, as misinformation reigns as king of the Internet.


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

men narcissistic but easily manipulated by cute girls


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Ah I see now, my mistake. Sorry about that.
> 
> That is an interesting way to look at it, though I'm not sure where it is acceptable for males to externalize their anger, while it isn't for women...maybe in the army? Though I had assumed that it would be acceptable for women to externalize their anger in the army. What I do know is that it's very much looked down on for a man to externalize his anger in the general community ~ well perhaps not everywhere, but the parts of the Western and Eastern worlds that I have been to. It would be counter-cultural for a man (or anyone for that matter) to externalize his anger in China, for instance, as that would effect face. A man who does so in the Western world can be viewed as mentally juvenile. Actually, it seems rather common for men to internalize their anger.


You've gone too far, relative to expressions of anger since you mention the army which points to physical and verbal violence. Anger can be expressed in a civilized manner. It's all about being in control of the anger while still evidencing anger. As far as China is concerned, men can express anger, as long as they're in control of it. Controlled anger in males is often viewed as righteous anger. But in western and eastern cultures, women can't express anger since they're subsequently labeled as bitchy, a mean girl or a shrew. Sugar and spice, et al.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

ShashaCruz said:


> men narcissistic but easily manipulated by cute girls


Actually Narcissistic men (and women) are the ones that do the manipulating.



Duo said:


> You've gone too far, relative to expressions of anger since you mention the army which points to physical and verbal violence. Anger can be expressed in a civilized manner. It's all about being in control of the anger while still evidencing anger. As far as China is concerned, men can express anger, as long as they're in control of it. Controlled anger in males is often viewed as righteous anger. But in western and eastern cultures, women can't express anger since they're subsequently labeled as bitchy, a mean girl or a shrew. Sugar and spice, et al.


I don't know much about army life, and honestly I'm not particularly interested in it, but I wouldn't think that soldiers would be allowed to be physically violent with eachother? Doesn't seem very harmonious.

Not to marginalize the kinds of labels women get for aggressive behaviour, however I have heard negative labels for men who were expressing their anger as well.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I don't know much about army life, and honestly I'm not particularly interested in it, but I wouldn't think that soldiers would be allowed to be physically violent with eachother? Doesn't seem very harmonious.
> 
> Not to marginalize the kinds of labels women get for aggressive behaviour, however I have heard negative labels for men who were expressing their anger as well.


Anger within itself in men isn't perceived as a negative. It's what they're angry about that is perceived in the positive or negative. But as a generality, women aren't allowed to evidence anger.

Anyways, I'm done with this discussion since you can't address the issue at hand, meandering off into irrelevant tangents and denialism.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Duo said:


> Anger within itself in men isn't perceived as a negative. It's what they're angry about that is perceived in the positive or negative. But as a generality, women aren't allowed to evidence anger.


I think that different people must have different perspectives on this then, likely influenced by culture and upbringing.



Duo said:


> Anyways, I'm done with this discussion since you can't address the issue at hand, meandering off into irrelevant tangents and denialism.


No need to insult. I respect that you are finished with this discussion, and we can leave it at that.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Considering that narcissists tend to project confidence more easily and confidence is broadly seen as a desirable trait in men, I strongly suspect that there is a factor of narcissistic tendencies in men being promoted by sexual selection. With this in mind, we can probably expect to see NPD continue to increase in frequency over the generations as it becomes mainstream to behave in such a fashion.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

"Narcissism is associated with various interpersonal dysfunctions, including an inability to maintain healthy long-term relationships, unethical behavior and aggression."

Lmao, but association is the farthest from being Equivocation or Causation. So basically this study is automatically presenting an inherently false assertion because having those qualities does not have anything to do with being Narcissistic.

"They found the widest gap in entitlement, suggesting that men are more likely than women to exploit others and feel entitled to certain privileges."

This is even worse, because only a clinically retarded layperson actually thinks Narcissism Disorder which is a very real psychological disorder... is simply being entitled and having a big ego. Lol, god no.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

PiT said:


> Considering that narcissists tend to project confidence more easily and confidence is broadly seen as a desirable trait in men, I strongly suspect that there is a factor of narcissistic tendencies in men being promoted by sexual selection. With this in mind, we can probably expect to see NPD continue to increase in frequency over the generations as it becomes mainstream to behave in such a fashion.


Bruh, seriously. How many times is it going to take being said, before you people realize that Narcissism has nothing to do with "false ego" or big ego, or whathaveyou?

Narcissism is an inferiority complex in which you ACT confident to mask your self-hatred. See the hit show Rick and Morty to see a perfect example of what Narcissism actually is: Rick acts like God, but this is actually double language laced with subconscious suicidal tendencies. It's obvious Rick's true character doesn't care about power, and so pursuing something that is meaningless to himself is equivalent to embracing being /worthless/.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Bruh, seriously. How many times is it going to take being said, before you people realize that Narcissism has nothing to do with "false ego" or big ego, or whathaveyou?
> 
> Narcissism is an inferiority complex in which you ACT confident to mask your self-hatred. See the hit show Rick and Morty to see a perfect example of what Narcissism actually is: Rick acts like God, but this is actually double language laced with subconscious suicidal tendencies. It's obvious Rick's true character doesn't care about power, and so pursuing something that is meaningless to himself is equivalent to embracing being /worthless/.


I have seen evidence that suggests the contrary. I read about an experiment where people rate how much they like different letters. As it turns out, people tend to give the letters in their own name higher ratings, and the strength of this effect correlates with self-confidence (an effect that is clearly subconscious, so one would not likely fake it here). Narcissists generally produce scores suggesting very high self-confidence.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

PiT said:


> I have seen evidence that suggests the contrary. I read about an experiment where people rate how much they like different letters. As it turns out, people tend to give the letters in their own name higher ratings, and the strength of this effect correlates with self-confidence (an effect that is clearly subconscious, so one would not likely fake it here). Narcissists generally produce scores suggesting very high self-confidence.


Again, what the hell does that have to do with anything? Being biased in favor of yourself is NOT narcissism. Putting yourself before others, is NOT narcissism. In fact saying it is, is actually it's own toxicity. You are demonizing the Ego and demonizing self-ascension.

You basically just admitted that most normal healthy non-narcissists, favor their own letters of their own name. FYI, most people are not narcissists. Narcissism is a very rare disorder, only very few people have it.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Again, what the hell does that have to do with anything? Being biased in favor of yourself is NOT narcissism. Putting yourself before others, is NOT narcissism. In fact saying it is, is actually it's own toxicity. You are demonizing the Ego and demonizing self-ascension.
> 
> You basically just admitted that most normal healthy non-narcissists, favor their own letters of their own name. FYI, most people are not narcissists. Narcissism is a very rare disorder, only very few people have it.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Probably men are but women seem to be closing the gap fast


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

PiT said:


> View attachment 811217


I was calling you out on the fact that narcissism isn't what you think it is, and you just retorted by saying "Yes huh!".

The one missing the point, is the one trying to call perfectly healthy and normal self-esteem, Narcissism.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Surreal Snake said:


> Probably men are but women seem to be closing the gap fast


I really wouldn't call what men have, to be Narcissism. The most you see it with is "Playas" who are just tryin to get some pussy. Which unto itself is highly debateable to be Narcissistic even tho it DOES seem very selfish and at the expense of the other person. It's still technically the natural default, because evolution wired men to try and reproduce/have sex before all else. Is it wrong in the modern age? Yes. But trying to categorize it as a disorder is just flat out incorrect.

Whereas in relationships, Women don't naturally have the same drives as men. So it's much more likely that they are just doing it out of sadistic tendencies /at best/, or for narcissistic sacrifice of others for Ego.

Men aren't trying to fuck, because Ego. They just want to Fuck cause Fucking feels good, you know? Women however aren't wired to put value on meaningless impulsive physical pleasure and aren't even wired to be attracted to the physical appearance anywhere near as much as they are directly attracted to the idea of Pregnancy and a stable and reliable mate. So something else MUST be going on when you see women becoming "Playas" with their "Side Bois" too.

Part of it is retaliation for how so many men are being towards women. If you can't beat em, you are likely to /join/ them. But also, in the struggle to find purpose and to be valued by others. Women most often will use /attention/ to make themselves feel worthwhile. Especially when you talk about Sexual Attraction itself, being sexually attractive can boost Ego and so women are exploiting this to make themselves feel powerful. Aka Narcissism.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> I was calling you out on the fact that narcissism isn't what you think it is, and you just retorted by saying "Yes huh!".
> 
> The one missing the point, is the one trying to call perfectly healthy and normal self-esteem, Narcissism.


You might have had a point if I had actually done that anywhere.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

PiT said:


> You might have had a point if I had actually done that anywhere.


Literally everything you said in all your posts, was exactly that.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Literally everything you said in all your posts, was exactly that.


No, not even close. I said that "Narcissists generally produce scores suggesting very high self-confidence." That is a statement that _cannot_ be read in the manner that you propose to read it.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

PiT said:


> No, not even close. I said that "Narcissists generally produce scores suggesting very high self-confidence." That is a statement that _cannot_ be read in the manner that you propose to read it.


A genuinely confident person takes the throne to the world, end of story.

A narcissist will create this contrived plan that allegedly has the goal of taking the throne to the world, but in reality it will be set up to it's own dissection and covertly the real plan is to set themselves up to be crucified for their sins in front of the rest of the world.

*The whole problem with your argument, is that the first thing is not wrong or unhealthy. Meaning, it's not a disorder. If narcissists had genuine high self confidence... then they wouldn't be narcissists, they would just be healthy and acceptable.*

Genuine confidence: Constructive.
Inferiority Complex: Destructive to Self.
"Superiority Complex": Destructive to others which is ultimately destructive to Self.

Therefore "Superiority Complex" is just Inferiority Complex, they are one in the same. One is just more elaborate. Genuine confidence involves genuine self-worship, it is the actual Superiority Complex.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

That's because boys in Western culture (though not all cultures, take note of this) are usually told to shut up and stop crying, don't be a sissy, man up, you can't have feelings after the age of 6 or 8, but then are given preferential treatment in society externally. So they learn to erase the inner, real, vulnerable self and gratify the false ego of externalized self. This is the paradox in parenting or cultural conditioning that creates narcissism.

What with gender equality, absentee parenting, buying your kids everything and never hugging them, and the generally increasing cultural narcissism of Western capitalist society since the Baby Boom, well, yes, now more and more girls are narcissists too. But there's still an imbalance, for the reasons stated.

Real feminists appreciate men who can cry and show affection, and raise boys to be sensitive and acknowledge their feelings, this is a critical part of "smashing the patriarchy" which is a system that can essentially be described as a vast collection of powerful narcissists and sociopaths.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> A genuinely confident person takes the throne to the world, end of story.
> 
> A narcissist will create this contrived plan that allegedly has the goal of taking the throne to the world, but in reality it will be set up to it's own dissection and covertly the real plan is to set themselves up to be crucified for their sins in front of the rest of the world.
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth because I'm sick and tired of people on the internet misusing the word.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

PiT said:


> Considering that narcissists tend to project confidence more easily and confidence is broadly seen as a desirable trait in men, I strongly suspect that there is a factor of narcissistic tendencies in men being promoted by sexual selection. With this in mind, we can probably expect to see NPD continue to increase in frequency over the generations as it becomes mainstream to behave in such a fashion.


NPD is a disorder which ultimately stems from deep feelings of insecurity therefore the projection of that confidence comes from those feelings of insecurity and essentially deep fear of failure and self-disdain. 

A normal person who projects faked confidence cannot suffer from NPD without the extreme inferiority complex that creates the disorder. 

Faked superiority complex can happen without the inferiority complex but NPD cannot happen without the inferiority complex and deep feelings of shame so I don't see how you can predict that NPD would increase without believing that NPD is simply JUST fake superiority and faked ego projection.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Stop saying bullshit


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

> Men tend to be more narcissistic than women


because men have to compete with men and women have to raise infants in their most delicate years where the infant isn't ever wrong.
so yeah...the science is all on board with biology, what a shocker


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I wouldn't honestly be that surprised if men were more self-centered on average. Narcissistic might be the wrong term though. 
I've met more guys who act like they're hot shit alpha males with 180 IQ and got 20 inch dicks than I've met girls who think something similar. Often they're way more self-critical of themselves. 
Sure I've met some excessively arrogant women before, but females tend to be more compassionate and less competitive than guys.


----------



## Loura456 (Nov 27, 2018)

I agree!


----------

